# Need Feedback on Labels for YOU



## greenka (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a graphic designer and have been researching the need for printable and EDITABLE soap wraps (cigar band style) for quite some time. I have finally developed what I think is a great product.

However, I would appreciate some feedback in regards to the clarity of the product description. Please take a look and let me know your thoughts. Is it clear? Can you tell what you receive? Any feedback is appreciated.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/greenka?section_id=6676519


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 21, 2010)

The labels look nice.

I do not understand a couple of things.

1. _Contact Green Originals for a commercial license in order to obtain permission for the use of Green Originals Design imagery to make projects to sell or use in manufacturing finished tangible goods. _If someone buys these labels, they have to get permission to sell the soap they put the label on?

2. _THEN....You will receive a hi-res PDF file with:
** 3 sheets of 2.5"x8.5" coordinating wraps_
Why would you need to get 3 sheets? Wouldn't 1 work since you can edit it? Is it a diff color on each sheets maybe?

3._THEN....You will receive a hi-res PDF file with:
** 1 sheet of 2"x2" ingredient labels_Why are the ingrdients not on the original label?


----------



## carebear (Jan 21, 2010)

Like the labels.

I'm curious why you would retain ownership of the labels, tho - if you sold them.  Would then also sell the same design again?


----------



## carillon (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesn't make sense to ask for a business name to print on the labels, and then tell the buyer they have to get a commercial license for permission to use your design.

You didn't ask about this, but full coverage ink on the three sheets you give is going to use a huge amount of ink/toner--something your buyers should be concerned about.

Also, saying you provide 1 sheet of 2x2 ingredient labels is misleading.  Shouldn't it say label template?


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 4, 2010)

carillon said:
			
		

> It doesn't make sense to ask for a business name to print on the labels, and then tell the buyer they have to get a commercial license for permission to use your design.
> 
> You didn't ask about this, but full coverage ink on the three sheets you give is going to use a huge amount of ink/toner--something your buyers should be concerned about.
> 
> Also, saying you provide 1 sheet of 2x2 ingredient labels is misleading.  Shouldn't it say label template?



Ditto!

Your whole approach is "Use these for your business," yet, you're saying I have to pay for a commercial use license, which isn't bad of itself, but you don't post that info right up-front. I want to know that up front along with how much is that commercial use license? You never mention that. I had to read all the way to the end of your blurb to even know anything about a commerical use license. All of that says shady advertising to me. Sorry, but you asked.

I want to be able to save my labels to my computer. I use different ingredients for several of my soaps. I don't want to have to edit ingredients lists every single time I need to print labels.

Right now, the only thing I have to edit is the name of the soap, ie: Butterfly Flower or Jade Dragon, etc. Other than the name, all my labels for all my soaps are on my computer ready to print - no other editing needed. That's a huge time-saver for me, & time is $$$.

I couldn't afford the toner your labels will use, either.


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

I couldn't see myself using these. 

I make one label per range, then I use that design in various options (banderoles, squares, round labels etc) across my range (lipbalms, body butter, soap etc), so that I have consistency and save time. 

A lot of my labels are full colours, so I am using a lot of toner myself, but I like them that way. Once I get bigger, I will get them printed locally, which will save money, so I store all my files in several formats, PDF wont be good enough. I need PSD files. So, nope, not for me this option. And I am not sure I would buy a soap label of Etsy and risk 3 other sellers having the same label anyway.


----------

